# Do I Need a Heater?



## TripleB67 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 5 gallon aquarium that I'm currently trying to decided what to put in it. 

I'm going to choose something from the following list: Neon Tetras, Julii Cory Catfish, Male Guppies, Cherry Shrimp, Betta

For which of those would I need a heater?

I have a heater made for a 5 gallon tank (that is supposed to keep the water 78*), but if I don't need it I would just as soon return it and save some money.

Thanks for your help.

TripleB67


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

Your best bet would be to keep the heater, even the bettas like warmer water.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

All the fish you listed like Warmer water. Best bet is to keep it.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

It is best to have it just in case. You never know if the heat in your house dies in winter.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yeah, keep it. especially for the winter


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the only thing you listed that doesn't need a heater is the shrimp..keep the heater.


----------

